# Apache 2.4, PHP 5.5 mit PHP-FPM klappt nicht



## celocore (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe nach dem HowTo "The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials" einen Server aufgesetzt und in unsere Multiserverumgebung mit ISPC 3.0.5.4p2 eingebunden. Klappt auch soweit alles wunderbar... bis auf obige Kombination.
Wenn ich jetzt eine web angelege, das unter PHP-FPM laufen soll und dann dort eine php-Seite aufrufe, erhalte ich im error.log des webs folgende Meldung:


```
[Fri Aug 29 12:01:23.082561 2014] [fastcgi:error] [pid 8455] (104)Connection reset by peer: [client ww.xx.yy.zz:53070] FastCGI: comm with server "/var/www/clients/client1234/web4567/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain.tld" aborted: read failed
[Fri Aug 29 12:01:23.082690 2014] [fastcgi:error] [pid 8455] [client ww.xx.yy.zz:53070] FastCGI: incomplete headers (0 bytes) received from server "/var/www/clients/client1234/web4567/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain.tld"
```
Schaue ich im Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/client1234/web4567/cgi-bin/ nach, seheich dort keine Datei namens php5-fcgi-*-80-domain.tld. Sollte diese nicht beim Anlegen des webs bzw. beim Umstellen von Fast-CGI zu PHP-FPM erzeugt werden?


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2014)

> Schaue ich im Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/client1234/web4567/cgi-bin/ nach, seheich dort keine Datei namens php5-fcgi-*-80-domain.tld. Sollte diese nicht beim Anlegen des webs bzw. beim Umstellen von Fast-CGI zu PHP-FPM erzeugt werden?


Das ist keine reale Datei sondern ein Platzhalter für den fastcgi connector. Die Datei darf es also nicht geben.

läuft denn php-fpm überhaupt? Fehler im php-fpm log?


----------



## celocore (29. Aug. 2014)

Mit einfachen Dateien läuft es. Mit Shopware auf dem web erhalte ich

[29-Aug-2014 14:09:35] WARNING: [pool web5678] child 11673 exited on signal 11 (SIGSEGV - core dumped) after 423.301477 seconds from start
[29-Aug-2014 14:09:35] NOTICE: [pool web5678] child 11896 started


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2014)

Ok, da liegt wahrscheinlich ein problem mit einem der PHP Module vor oder das php Binary ist nicht ganz in ordnung. Falls es eins elbstkompiliertes php ist, dann versuch bitte mal das system php. Ansonsten hast Du wahrscheinlich einen php cache wie xcache oder apc aktiv? Falls jja, deaktivier den, starte php-fpm neu, checke mit phpinfo() dasse r auch wirklich inaktiv ist in der website und dann teste nochmal.


----------



## celocore (29. Aug. 2014)

Ich arbeite mit dem PHP 5.5, das vom System mitkommt. Sämtliche Caches, die laut HowTo mit installiert wurden, sind deaktiviert. Ich habe dies auch via phpinfo() geprüft. Trotzdem kommt dieses Verhalten.


----------



## celocore (29. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe auf dem gleichen Server jetzt ein PHP 5.4.32  zusätzlich nach How To Use Multiple PHP Versions (PHP-FPM & FastCGI) With ISPConfig 3 (Ubuntu 12.10) - Page 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials installiert und damit läuft der Shop. Es scheint, als ob es eine Unverträglichkeit zwischen dem vorhandenen Shop (bzw. eines in diesem eingesetzten Moduls) und PHP 5.5 gibt.

Danke trotzdem für Deine Hilfe Till.


----------

